# New member here



## Katie1015 (Sep 14, 2018)

My name is Katie. I am the mother of 3 small girls and have been married for 6 years, together for 11. And boy, I never expected to be where I am now.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Katie -- make sure to start a thread in the most appropriate forum, and I'm sure you can get a ton of advice/help. Welcome, and from the sound of it, SORRY that you are here.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Katie How can we help?


----------

